

Ask HN: Is MVP overly pessimistic? - famfam

The idea of MVP seems very in vogue right now, which I think is appropriate in the context of lean times and lean startups.<p>However, it's occurred to me that MVP may be overly pessimistic because it ignores potential network effects.<p>For example, a signup flow that ends in a "not available now/just kidding" kind of screen is NOT going to a result in a potential new user tweeting to their followers about your service. It will probably end in a modest amount of frustration. In light of this, perhaps MVP cannot be applied at overly broad levels - would it represent too much of an underestimate?<p>Maybe the real question is -- can you MVP your entire business? Or only features, after you've launched?
======
cianestro
MVP is convenient. It allows users to pay for their level of involvement from
what I understand. I agree if a startup is going to play that game they should
be transparent.

Some people get paid to stick company advertisements on the sides of their
cars. Perhaps an analogous plan could exist where people agree to
post/blog/tweet about the company and use a company avatar in exchange for an
MVP account. More followers = better account. I'm sure there's stuff like this
already but certainly having a universally recognizable karma system online
would help--as sinister as it sounds--still good for business.

Also, sites can and do allocate system resources corresponding to account
level. This hypothetically gives the user a taste of the real deal on a meager
allowance.

Just my take on MVP.

